# Props



## RAY (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a 15 horse Mercury 4 stroke on a 14 foot fiberglass boat. It gets the boat on plane but takes a little while to do so and a little longer when I have a passenger and gear on board. Once on plane I can back way off the throttle and hold plane and good speed. I have heard of using different pitch props but dont know what to buy. Does anyone have any idea of what I should buy to get my boat to plane out quicker?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a link with some prop rec's.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/search.php?searchid=842990


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have the same problem on a 14 ft G3 Jon with 25 hp Yamaha. A prop shop advised me to lower the pitch one inch. This adjustment can be done by a prop shop or buy a new prop with a lower pitch than what came on the motor. 
After thinking about it I decided to stick with the standard prop and just get used to the handling when I have a partner or heavy load. I fish most of the time by myself anyway and have no problem.
Someone with more prop experience may have a better take on your problem.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

A lower pitch prop works, or you can try some of those plastic fins that mount to the foot of the motor above the prop (don't know the specific name). I got the 2 piece job and it didn't work too well, then got the more stable 1 piece job which I'm still running and has done a really good job. It'll cost you much less than half the price of a prop, and if you do change props you can still keep this mounted to the engine foot for a much quicker hole shot. Good Luck!


----------



## RAY (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll try the fins first and go from there.


----------

